# Marzocchi Corsa Super Leggera



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Marz has a new XC race fork... lightish compared to a Fox F100 at 1500gms, but they're still just in the same game as the SID Team, but way chubbier than the SID World Cup at 1400gms and the Magura Durin SL.at 1370gms.

----- from the press release --------

_Every part has been designed with optimization. Marzocchi spent a whole year and looked at every detail, analyzed it via FEA and FEM and the result are parts that are specifically designed, gram-for-gram to deliver optimized performance.

The result is a 1490 gram open bath purpose built race fork with all the bells and whistles and 100% durability. The all new Corsa Super leggera, the start of something completely new for 2011.

2011 technology

AER: 2011 Air systems
Completely re-engineered, the 2011 Air system is designed to out-perform all other air systems on the market with coil-alike plushness. The low pressure system keeps the seals sliding smoothly on the stanchions avoiding any friction. Plus, the fixed piston in the closed cartridge helps to reduce weight thanks to the less oil quantity needed in the complete system.

TST Micro:
Slightly redesigned to reach perfection the TST Micro is the greatest evolution of our closed cartridge hydraulic system. The red knob on the lower part of the fork leg allows adjusting the rebound, the black top black lever activates the Micro system controlling the compression. The Micro adjustment located in the middle of the top left knob sets the threshold valve in order to offer the maximum traction and control on any terrain and combining it with any riding style. Lockout is activated by turning the Micro knob completely to the closed position, then shifting the black lever clockwise or shifting on the remote control to the lock position.

Spec:
· 1480 grams light
· TST Micro Damper with lock out
· New low pressure AER system that's reliable and easy to adjust
· Remote control bar mount
· 80mm or 100mm travel adjustable via internal spacer
· Nickel alloy 32mm stanchions
· New optimised Magnesium lower, light and stiff with 9mm drop out.

Colours; Ltd Ed Race Red, White

Warranty; 3 years with no service stipulations.

SSP; £569.95

Availability; July 2010_


----------



## mmmaaaiiikkk (Aug 10, 2009)

*Not Lighter than Fox F100*

This is actually heavier than the Fox F100, not lighter as stated. The fox doesn't weigh 1500gms. Fox claims 1430gms for 2010 F100 RLC Fit. Mine weighed 1445gms uncut with star nut, so I guess their weights are pretty accurate. So the Marzocchi shown here is actually heavier than all of its competitors. It's performance would have to be absolutely outstanding to justify the 50gm (at least) weight penalty over the Fox which has a first class reputation for performance and reliability.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Zoke Press Release said:


> ...and 100% durability.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I've edited my post to show where the press release stuff started, I've never had anything close to 100% reliability from any Marz fork I've owned. I seem to be able to kill ATA and TST features at will. I wonder if the 1480gms includes the steer tube?


----------



## stu8975 (Jan 17, 2009)

Tadaaaa!! new rockshox..
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/2011-rockshox-cross-country-and-trail-forks-first-look-26196


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

Well I hope Marzocchi is getting their crap together. I own 2 Fox F32 and an older Marzocchi Marathon SL and IMHO the Marzocchi is a much better fork even compared to the newer Fox's. Hopefully the new fork is a good one, I might be getting one. 50g heavier might be a good thing not as flexy as the new light Fox's plus I like the open bath, more oil is never a bad thing.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

One of the most disappointing things about the last Corsa (2007 vintage) XC fork I owned was the twangy crown and stanchions, where there was buckets of deflection under braking, and it was not a great tracking fork. Let's hope that if they have produced a chubbier XC fork it's all located someplace where it provides some needed stiffness.


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)

The last good fork marzocchi made was the Atom Race from 2002. Everything since the jump to Taiwan has been gimmicky and cheaply made.

I bet the weight is not including steer tube, or maybe with out left leg, or no damper or something silly like that.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I think the Zoke standard is no steerer tube and no oil.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Maybe they got it right again this time......My first mountainbike had a XC700 ( the red one in the pic.) Liked that fork, very good on small stuff, never bottomed out. Durable.

The super leggera looks kinda cheap, any prices ?

Oh yeah, Marzocchi is always above claimed weight....and not by a little....:madman:


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

The reason AFAIK their weights are always quite a lot over is, that they claim weights without steerer.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

And just as Marz intro's their XC fork, Rock Shox raises the bar with the SID...

Rock Shox claim to have the weight on the 80/100mm world cup SID down to 1345gms and the 100/120mm model down to 1365gms, both with carbon crown and steer tube


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I just don't see how Marzocchi's going to get into the (lucrative) XC market. Their technology is just too heavy and too old. Rockyuphill showed it clearly: as Zoke is struggling to even reach the bar, RS has raised the bar even higher.

It's kind of sad they're calling this bloated XC fork "Super Leggera".


----------



## skandy32 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have 2011 Corsa Supperleggera RCs on my new race bike... I chose them as i've always run Marzocchi over the years and been quite happy with 'em, for various riding disciplines too.

Mine weigh - 1459g uncut steerer (+65g for the remote lockout)

Here's a piccy of the complete bike 










...So in weight they compare pretty well with the other leading forks, (not necessarily why i chose them) but i am having a problem with the bushings (i think!?). Travel is smooth and plenty adjustable, I don't even use the lockout... but i do have a knock at the start of each compression (kinda like a loose headset) I can feel it at the bottom of the sanctions. I thought initially perhaps it was going through a bedding in process, but i raced this morning on them, and thats now clocked a good 12hrs hard riding and they've not got better. Bit annnoyed about it!!

Shall be contacting Marzocchi/LBS monday i think!

Anyone else running them? Would be interesting to hear other feedback...

Andy


----------



## mrclownprince (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the 2011 marz superleggera in ferrari red. Have had two rides on the fork and thus far has lasted longer than my sid world cups. Once setup the feeling of the damping was almost perfect. Yes its heavier than sid. But im a clydesdale and need something that will last and not have the lowers crack in four places.


----------

